# Best internet dongle for NCR



## LegendKiller (Jul 31, 2014)

I recently bought a new laptop for both my work and home purpose and i want to buy a internet dongle. I live in Ghaziabad and my office in CP New Delhi

I was not happy with my tata docomo dongle as it's speed was poor.

Please tell the cost and best connection speed.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 1, 2014)

*www.digit.in/forum/broadband-dth/183089-mtnl-1650-plan-best-3g-plan-ever.html
check if MTNL is present in your area.


----------



## LegendKiller (Aug 1, 2014)

i am in ghaziabad and the plan rate is too high


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 1, 2014)

MTNL average speed is also not good in its own network.get vodafone,reliance or airtel(after testing speeds) & be ready to pay ~Rs.200 for 1gb.


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 8, 2014)

LegendKiller said:


> i am in ghaziabad and the plan rate is too high



yep it is high, but its worth it and if you don't want unlimited, MTNL has  a Rs. 76 plan for 1GB/week. You can expect speeds ranging from 150kBps-1.35MBps


----------

